# Obamacare Tax on Fishing Gear



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Click on the link to the U.S. Government site and you'll see Obama's hidden tax on fishing gear under cover of the new Medical Excise Tax. The attached photo is of a receipt from Cablea's, clearly showing the tax. Other stores may not let you know about the hidden tax, but Cablea's is being up front.*

*"The 2.3% Medical Excise Tax that began on January 1st is supposed to be 'hidden' from the consumer, but it's been brought to the public's attention by hunting and fishing store Cabela's who have refused to hide it and are showing it as a separate line item tax on their receipts." *





*Q1. What is the medical device excise tax?

A1. Section 4191 of the Internal Revenue Code imposes an excise tax on the sale of certain medical devices by the manufacturer or importer of the device.

Q2. When does the tax go into effect?

A2. The tax applies to sales of taxable medical devices after Dec. 31, 2012.

Q3. How much is the tax?

A3. The tax is 2.3 percent of the sale price of the taxable medical device. See Chapter 5 of IRS Publication 510, Excise Taxes, and Notice 2012-77 for additional information on the determination of sale price.*

*IRS.gov  Chapter Five http://www.irs.gov/*

*Manufacturers Taxes
The following discussion of manufacturers taxes applies to the tax on:
Sport fishing equipment;
Fishing rods and fishing poles;
Electric outboard motors;
Fishing tackle boxes;
Bows, quivers, broadheads, and points;
Arrow shafts;
Coal;
Taxable tires;
Gas guzzler automobiles; and
Vaccines.*

IRS.gov


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Good for Cabelas.......the sad fact is we had our chance to get him out of office and we failed....from this point on we must stand united and let govt in general know we are done layin down and takin it.....pay attention to what company's really support outdoorsman and stick with them...boycott all others...

Thanks for the info and letting us know....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Read this thread. This is all an error.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/16434-hidden-medical-excise-tax/

220 swift posted the snopes link in the thread


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok,I think I read it correctly, the med excise tax was already in place and it has nothing to do with obamacare? If that's correct then ok but I still back my statement in previous post....and I agree with bones on other thread...we're gonna pay one way or another....

Thanks for link YD.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks YD and 220. Sure had me going. Looks like the tax mentioned in the link is the excise tax already in effect.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i do half of my hunting/outdoor purchases at cabelas(other half at scheels)

i have never seen that on a reciept as of yet

i have even figured out the taxes manually (with a calculator) for what my state charges and it is never over what it should be

i have seen this on the other post before,thats what got me itno shecking my recipts and taxes on purchases there and have never paid more than what our state charges


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No doubt, we'll all pay for this and alot more yet to come. Now would be a good time to start looking for a few replacements for your non gun friendly representatives.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> No doubt, we'll all pay for this and alot more yet to come. Now would be a good time to start looking for a few replacements for your non gun friendly representatives.


like john mccain.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry, but Snopes has already been proven to be corrupt & left-wing extreme.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> like john mccain.


John just wants background checks for ALL gun sales. I personally do not have an issue with that. Give me a phone # to call and see if the bozo I'm selling a gun to can legally have one. I'm sure that it will never be as simple as that though, we'll have to go to a FFL holder and fill out paperwork, pay a fee...etc.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> John just wants background checks for ALL gun sales. I personally do not have an issue with that. Give me a phone # to call and see if the bozo I'm selling a gun to can legally have one. I'm sure that it will never be as simple as that though, we'll have to go to a FFL holder and fill out paperwork, pay a fee...etc.


personaly i dont plan on selling any of my guns

pass them down to my sons and grandkids(once i have some)-yes,and i dont think i should have to do a back ground check for that


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SGB, if they get the current bills passed at the Federal level, that transaction will have to be registered also..................


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya,that dont mean i will do it :mrgreen:

i will just say i am storing them at thier homes


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> ya,that dont mean i will do it :mrgreen:
> 
> i will just say i am storing them at thier homes


 :thumbsup:


----------

